# Congratulations Wade



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2011)

Wade let me be first to congratulate you on 10,000 posts. You are the man!! You're a real asset to this forum and amatuer wine makers.

Wade E 
Administrator

Join Date: Apr 2008
Location: Middlebury, Ct.
Posts: 10,000


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Dan, didnt even notice! What do I win?


----------



## JordanPond (Jan 16, 2011)

All expenses paid trip to tropical Middlebury, Ct!!! And the thanks and admiration of those on the site.

Thank you


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats - you truly are an asset. Thanks for keeping it running smoothly..


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice work indeed!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 16, 2011)

A diligent and hard worker both here and at his profession. Glad to be able to learn from him.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats Wade. I've appreciated your advise and help. I expect I will be hitting my 10000th post here in about 18 years. (if I live that long).

Larry


----------



## jtstar (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats keep up the great work you deserve a toast here to you for all your help


----------



## Sirs (Jan 16, 2011)

congrats but why do all these guys keep calling an ***.....et?????


----------



## Sirs (Jan 16, 2011)

where did those dots come from?? I mean I put asset


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 16, 2011)

indeed a huge asset!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Thanks Dan, didnt even notice! What do I win?



Take your pick, curtain #1, 2 or 3


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd go with #2!


----------



## abefroman (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats!!

I can personally say you've helped me quite a bit with invaluable advice for my new hobby.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll go with #2 also and always have a can in my cupboard!


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats, Wade, 10,000 posts just shows how much you are dedicated to this site, You are definitely an asset.

And how in the world could you not pick #1, it's a boxer!!!!!!!!!! God where is Darren when you need him.


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2011)

And to think last year Troy was trying to pass you..

Troy WHO??


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 16, 2011)

it's official!  you have nothing better to do than sitting on the computer talking about alcohol.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, I should be down there bottling but just too lazy to do it. I have 4 carboys down there from August and Sept of 09. Thanks all.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 16, 2011)

Way to go Wade. The man of a million words.... and sometimes they are spelled right to boot!:: Yeah, yeah we know- the fingers are fat and the keys are small....................

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Brian (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep! Very cool and thanks!


----------



## KevininPa (Jan 17, 2011)

Congratulations. that sure is some dedication. At my current posting rate i'm looking at 100 years to hit that #.


----------



## wvbrewer (Jan 17, 2011)

Congratulations, That is quite a achievment. Thanks for all your help with all of our wine making concerns. 

Dave


----------



## JohnT (Jan 18, 2011)

congrats wade!


----------

